# Incompetent Chicken Person



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

WARNING: This thread contains my anger about an employees stupidity. Some of this may be maddening. 

So, I go to ace, and I decide 'why not look at the chicks?' They WERE calling the chicken person, Rodney, anyways. Rodney is my go to chicken guy when I can't find it on here. S


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

?????

??????


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

So I go and see that it is Rodney's day off. There's this guy named Greg. I'll tell you what ticked me off in a numbered list. 
1) Tells buyer "chickens are aggressive. You still want em?" Buyer proceeds. 
2) Buyer wants naked necks. Is told that naked necks are aggressive and should be kept SOLO!  Buyer proceeds. 
3) Buyer is told that chicks shouldn't be fed for a day since they're day olds. Buyer says that the medicated food she has says to feed them since day one. Greg says that wild birdseed is the better option to feed the peepers. 
4) Buyer asked for naked necks, remember? Well, Greg doesn't know what a naked neck is and sticks 3 americauna chicks into a box, which, may I say, has no air holes. Greg grabs those chicks with all his force BY THE NECK! 
5) Greg instructs buyer to cut a giant hole in the box. Peepers probably escaped later. 
6) Greg reminds buyer to keep the chicks separate and keep them on a diet of birdseed. 

I stood there in shock. 
COME BACK RODNEY!


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Wow... Sounds like you had a bad chicken shopping day


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Worst part is, I wasn't the shopper...


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

@#/[email protected]@/^*/ omg that's shocking!!!!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Good thing is though, buyer obviously didn't listen to Greg. :whew:


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Aweful I would have stepped up and said something but I am a smarta$$ like that.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

The store would've had the right to get mad and refuse service to me though!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

U.P.D.A.T.E. 

Rodney was there today!!!!


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Talk to him about the other employee. That way he can talk to him or he can rell their supervisor. Customers are always right! Lol


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

sounds like he didnt know anything but wanted to sound as though he knew it all. staff like that are a danger to animals and should be sacked.


----------

